# Plattfische bratfertig machen!!!



## Lotte (25. Januar 2006)

moin-moin,

wir haben jedes jahr das gleiche problem!!! wenn wir auf langeland dn platten nachstellen, wollen wir die nach dem fang einfrieren!!! um platz zu sparen und um die fische komplett sauber machen zu können, schneiden wir ihnen den flossensaum ab!!! ich gehe davon aus, ihr macht das ähnlich!!!

aber habt ihr eine bestimmte schere, die sich besonders dafür eignet, oder wie macht ihr das??? denn der "dorn" am bauch ist doch recht zäh und auch die haut ist ja auch recht schwer zu schneiden!!


----------



## Mefospezialist (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Plattfische bratfertig machen!!!*

Moin 

Also ich nehme dafür immer eine kleine Garten/Astschere die kennst Du bestimmt. 
Die sind wesentlich strärker und durch die Griffdicke auch wesentlich handlicher als ne normale Schere!

Was auch geht ist eine Geflügelschere mit der man zum Beispiel die Truthahnschenkel vom Körper teilen kann. Manche sind aber meiner Meinung nach viel zu unhandlich (zu groß).

Ich hoffe I help You#h


----------



## Dorschfutzi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Plattfische bratfertig machen!!!*

Hallo Lotte,
geh in einen Haushaltsladen und kauf eine Küchenschere von der Firma
Zwilling, kosten so um 28.-€. Die hab ich auch, die schneidet alles.

Gruß Dorschfutzi#6


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Plattfische bratfertig machen!!!*

Also, den Flossensaum schneide ich nicht ab, weil sich sonst die Haut beim Braten unschön zusammenzieht und das weisse Fleisch gelblich gebraten wird.

Mit dem Platz bin ich zwar nicht so geizig, aber die Schwanzflosse kann man mit der Geflügelschere so abschneiden, dass die Haut nicht verletzt wird.

Den Dorn kappe ich mit dem Drahtschneider, denn ich nehme eine kombinierte Winkelzange als Hilfshakenlöser.


----------



## Gast 1 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Plattfische bratfertig machen!!!*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> denn der "dorn" am bauch ist doch recht zäh und auch die haut ist ja auch recht schwer zu schneiden!!



Jetzt verstehe ich irgend etwas nicht.

Wo ist da denn ein "Dorn am Bauch"?

Kleine, maßige Platten filitere ich. Dann sammel ich die Filets in der Gefriertruhe.

Für Größere nehme ich eine große "Schneiderschere", um das Überflüssige ab zu schneiden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2006)

*AW: Plattfische bratfertig machen!!!*

Um die Flossensäume abzuschneiden gibt es eine hervorragende
 rostfreie Schere,vertrieben von der Fa.Kretzer in Solingen.
 Modellbezeichnung: Finny.
 Ich benutze diese Schere schon seid ca.8 Jahren und sie ist noch
 immer wie neu.
 Besonderes Kennzeichen der Schere:Eine Seite der Schneiden
 ist gezahnt,der Fisch rutscht beim schneiden nicht weg.

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## chippog (7. April 2006)

*AW: Plattfische bratfertig machen!!!*

ne billige schere vom baumarkt reicht bei mir. ich schneide aber nicht nur die flossen ab sondern auch die kleinen gräten direkt daneben. so verliere ich höchstens zehn prozent des fischfleisches und mindestens neunzig prozent an problemen. der kopf samt eingeweide und die schwanzflosse schneide ich natürlich auch ab. auch die niere in der bauchhöhle direkt am rückgrad entferne ich und zwar mit dem daumen. da ich in der regel nur klieschen mit der schere "verarzte" und ich diese fast immer am gleichen tag esse, mache ich auch zwei bis vier einschnitte sowohl oben alsauch unten quer zur wirbelsäule. diese schnitte verhindern ein zusammenrollen des fisches in der bratpfanne. ausserdem lassen sich so die häppchen leichter von den gräten abheben! ein störendes gelbwerden der weissen fischfilets konnte ich allerdings noch nicht feststellen auch wenn ich mittlerweile fast tausend klieschen so verarbeitet habe. chipp, göteborg


----------

